# Big Brother



## tobi1972 (7 Jan. 2008)

Endlich kommt Big Brother wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MG


----------



## Muli (7 Jan. 2008)

Also dieses Voyeur TV Format a la Big Brother ist nicht so mein Ding!
50% der Insassen werden eh im Verarsche-TV wie 9-Live usw. rekrutiert. Also lerne ich die eh alle noch kennen! 

Aber wem es gefällt, dem wünsche ich viel Spaß mit der neuen Staffel!


----------



## rolfino (8 Jan. 2008)

Für mich, ist Big Brother so ziemlich das letzte, was der Zuschauer mit Hirn braucht.


----------



## Frenchman (8 Jan. 2008)

Och, die Miriam Pielhau sah doch zum anbeißen aus in dem Kleid gestern oder? *g*


----------

